# Audio Problem with Fire HD



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

For the past few days, I've experienced unexpected behavior with the audio on my Fire HD 8.9. I've had the Fire for about a year and a half and have not had any issues until just recently.

If I begin listening to something through the Fire's speakers, then plug a cable into the headphone jack to continue listening through another device (earbuds, home stereo, wireless bluetooth speaker or my car stereo), the audio does not switch over to the 2nd device. Instead it keeps playing through the Fire's speakers. If I leave the cable plugged into the headphone jack and shut the Fire down and restart it, once the Fire reboots the audio comes through the connected device. This has happened repeatedly over the past few days, after working correctly dozens, if not hundreds, of times before this.

Once I'm listening to audio through an external device, then unplug the cable to listen through the Fire's speakers, I hear no audio but the file continues to play. I have to reboot the Fire to hear audio through the Fire's speakers again.

Most of the audio I listen to are podcasts through the A-Cast app, Spotify and TuneIn. The problem occurs with all of these.

Again, this behavior has just started after working properly for over a year and a half.

Any ideas?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't had that problem, Seymour.  I hate to say it, but it kinda sounds broke.   Like whatever little interlock is set up to connect with the audio jack isn't working well; maybe worn down.  Does wiggling the audio jack show any give or cause the connection to work?  Though hmmmmm, re-reading your post you say this also happens with Bluetooth?

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Betsy, I don't think it's the audio jack since when I reboot the Fire, it works fine. Before I reboot, there is no sound from the outside speaker indicating that a cable has been connected - no scratching, static, etc.

Yes, the problem occurs with my portable bluetooth speaker as well, whether I'm connecting it with the audio cable, or wirelessly via bluetooth.

This one's a real head-scratcher. Why doesn't the audio switch over to the outside device on the fly, as it should (and has done up until very recently)? But when I reboot the Fire, it does?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I wasn't thinking that the problem was with the jack itself; I was thinking there's a problem with the hardware/software part of the device that knows when something is plugged into the headphone jack.  (Hubby, my automotive geek, calls these things an "interlock.")  There's some switch that, when something is plugged into the jack, is supposed to redirect the audio and the same when it comes out.  That's the part that isn't working.  If it's a matter of a contact of some kind, I was thinking that wiggling the jack might engage it.  It could be that that part of the software that looks for the interlock setting to change has become corrupted somehow.

Most computer-type devices will do a sweep of connections upon booting up; it's built into the software. So that part is working fine and that's why it's finding your audio output.

One thing I'm still a little confused on: even when talking about the Bluetooth, you talk about having a cable plugged in?  Do you have an external bluetooth connector you're using?  Or am I misunderstanding?  EDIT:  I think you clarified this with your last post, so never mind....

I am not an engineer nor do I play one on TV.  I'm sure some more engineery type person will be by to correct me. (Claw?)  Or I can have my granddaughter the electrical engineer stop by. 

Betsy


----------



## SeymourKopath (Jul 24, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I wasn't thinking that the problem was with the jack itself; I was thinking there's a problem with the hardware/software part of the device that knows when something is plugged into the headphone jack. (Hubby, my automotive geek, calls these things an "interlock.") There's some switch that, when something is plugged into the jack, is supposed to redirect the audio and the same when it comes out. That's the part that isn't working. If it's a matter of a contact of some kind, I was thinking that wiggling the jack might engage it. It could be that that part of the software that looks for the interlock setting to change has become corrupted somehow.
> 
> Most computer-type devices will do a sweep of connections upon booting up; it's built into the software. So that part is working fine and that's why it's finding your audio output.


All of the above makes sense and is consistent with the behavior the Fire is exhibiting.



> I am not an engineer nor do I play one on TV. I'm sure some more engineery type person will be by to correct me. (Claw?) Or I can have my granddaughter the electrical engineer stop by.


Email me and I'll send you my address so your granddaughter can come by and fix this for me.   

Seriously though, any ideas for fixing this would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Unfortunately, for my own device, I would probably call Amazon at this point. 

Betsy


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Have you called Amazon customer service (particularly for kindles or fire tablets)?  They may be able to walk you through some steps that may or may not work.  They might suggest a replacement option (I'm not guaranteeing this!).  I'm going to call them soon about my HD6 not downloading docs or books.


----------

